# Göteborg (Gothenburg), Sweden's 2nd city.



## Svempa99 (Jun 30, 2004)

Here are some recent pix from my city. Hope you like them!


----------



## wolkenkrabber (Nov 21, 2003)

neat photos! you're a great photographer! 

i totaly digg this building and it's façade
http://static.flickr.com/134/322064895_1e08722177_o.jpg


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

cool! I believe it's the first time Gothenburg is shown in Cityscapes and skylines section.


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Very nice! Thanks for posting these great pictures.


----------



## hossoso (Oct 9, 2005)

that is a beautiful city, great photography.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

finally a Göteborg's thread, and a kick ass one :cheers: Well done, keep it up and bring us more!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Sweet city - great pics mate!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Much more Gothenburg:

(c) SSC, jumpcut






































Gothenburg at dusk by beccab12uk, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tjötaverken by palmbring, on Flickr


Gothenburg by night by palmbring, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some views of 'Eriksberg' - one of the few examples of a sustainable development and conversion of the old industrial area (please, notice the 933 m. long Älvsborg bro/The Älvsborg bridge):


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

This part of the city of Gothenburg is going to change when the projects of conversion will start:

(c) gp.se


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Linnégatan* - one of my personal favorite streets in Gothenburg. The architecture is grand in a Scandinavian way there:


Linnégatan, Göteborg by photographer Hans Wessberg, on Flickr


Buildings along Linnegatan (Gothenburg, Sweden) by Adrian Lazar, on Flickr


Göteborg by L Welin, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Absolutely my favourite street there too!
The buildings in the last two pics are simply wonderful!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Another place with nice architecture is Vasastaden, esp. an area around the *Vasaplatsen* (The Vasa square): 

(c) SSC, Denverdane









(c) SSC, Denverdane









(c) SSC, Denverdane










Vasaplatsen, Göteborg by subnat, on Flickr

(c) flickr.com, Hacke


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Yes indeed! :cheers:
Thanks for reminding me of these parts of the city.
They are in thruth just as nice as the best parts of Stockholm.


----------



## Afoort (Sep 2, 2006)

Why are the people's so blond over there.. ?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Skrapebook said:


> Yes indeed! :cheers:
> Thanks for reminding me of these parts of the city.
> They are in thruth just as nice as the best parts of Stockholm.


No problem, mate! Gothenburg is beautiful, but in its own way.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

It´s very strange but last time I was in Gothenburg was exactly 10 years ago - ON THE DAY! :shocked:
I got engaged to a girl for the first time ever and we spent our weekend there. kay:
Midsummer Eve 2001 :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A nice view over Gothenburg 

(c) onemanracing @*flickr.com*









Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/onemanracing/5649129607


IMG_1469 by Jörgen "Åke" Åkerklint, on Flickr


IMG_1468 by Jörgen "Åke" Åkerklint, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg lights by gustavwingstrand, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gothenburg Central Station* (_Göteborgs centralstation, Göteborg C_)
_The main railway station of Gothenburg and the second largest railway station in Sweden after Stockholm Central Station. The station opened in October the 4th, 1858. Approximately 40 000 travelers visit the station every day. The station is situated in the city of Gothenburg, right by Drottningtorget. The Gothenburg Central Station, Centralhuset and Nils Ericson Terminalen is a part of Resecentrum, Göteborg.
Numerous of railways were built across Sweden in the 19th century. One of the first distances was the one between Gothenburg and Jonsered. As the railway grew more popular, the need for a station emerged. The Gothenburg Central Station was built between the years of 1856-1858. The architect in charge was Adolf Wilhelm Edelsvärd.
Some reconstructions have been made to the station since its opening in 1858. There used to be engine shed by the station but it has been removed. In 1923 a fire destroyed parts of the station, so the interior had to be rebuilt. The current interior design is similar to the 1923 model with wood pillars, glass ceiling and a floor made of limestone.
There are 16 platforms at the station. 
Drottningtorget is a junction for trams and lies right by the Gothenburg Central Station. Nordstan, the biggest shopping mall in Scandinavia, is connected to the station by an underground pedestrian tunnel._


IMG_0772 by DG Jones, on Flickr

and adjacent bus terminal which is interconected with the railway station - Nils Ericson Terminalen:


Nils Ericson Terminal X by hansn, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful!.....:cheers:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice city.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you for nice words. I still remember a good time i had there during exchange studies.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Nya Kulen* ('SKF' factory building)
_The former main factory building of the World famous company 'SKF'. The was opened in 1907 and nowadays, as the industry has grown and moved to other places, the hystorical Ny Kulen which is in Artilerigatan, will be renovated and converted into a large shopping area._


Göteborg, SKF by Tim Boric, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Delete


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Brunnsparken and Göta channel (_Göta kanal_). The architecture in the place is a good reminder of the influence of the Dutch immigrants:


Gothenburg by night 1 by ericwulff, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*The Älvsborg bridg**e* (_Älvsborg bro_)
_The Älvsborg Bridge is a suspension bridge over Göta älv in Gothenburg, Sweden, which connects the north and the south part of the city. It was built in 1966 and designed by Sven Olof Asplund. The total length of the bridge is 933 metres and distance between the towers ("main span") is 417 metres, while the clearance below the bridge is 45 metres. The pylons are 107 metres tall making the bridge one of Gothenburg's most prominent landmarks.
The bridge was painted green for the 1995 World Championships in Athletics which Gothenburg hosted. Work started in 1993 and used about 36,000 litres of paint._





































:cheers:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Älvsborg bridge is just very nice


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborgshjulet ('A wheel of Gothenburg') - a large wheel located in the cneter of the city (also, a tribute to London as Gothenburg is nicknamed as a '_Little London_' due to hystorical reasons):


Wheel of Gothenburg from above, Sweden by phototouring, on Flickr


Göteborgshjulet by goteborg.com, on Flickr


Göteborgshjulet by goteborg.com, on Flickr


Göteborgshjulet by goteborg.com, on Flickr


The new Gothenburg wheel by Göran (Kartläsarn), on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Good photos!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photos by Saxo042


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg at night:


Look how great Gothenburg looks great at night from Götaälv bridge! by Sina Farhat, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

One more


"All power corrupts, but we need the electricity." | HDR by Sven Ericsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

dj4life said:


> Brunnsparken and Göta channel (_Göta kanal_). The architecture in the place is a good reminder of the influence of the Dutch immigrants:
> 
> 
> Gothenburg by night 1 by ericwulff, on Flickr


Another picture of this beautiful place:


sweden - gothenburg by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

dj4life said:


> *The Älvsborg bridg**e* (_Älvsborg bro_)
> _The Älvsborg Bridge is a suspension bridge over Göta älv in Gothenburg, Sweden, which connects the north and the south part of the city. It was built in 1966 and designed by Sven Olof Asplund. The total length of the bridge is 933 metres and distance between the towers ("main span") is 417 metres, while the clearance below the bridge is 45 metres. The pylons are 107 metres tall making the bridge one of Gothenburg's most prominent landmarks.
> The bridge was painted green for the 1995 World Championships in Athletics which Gothenburg hosted. Work started in 1993 and used about 36,000 litres of paint._
> 
> ...


That bridge on the second picture there is not Älvsborgs bridge. It´s way too long. The bridge on the picture seem to be called Newport bridge. 

Cheers though for the other great pictures from gothenburg. :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hasse78 said:


> That bridge on the second picture there is not Älvsborgs bridge. It´s way too long. The bridge on the picture seem to be called Newport bridge.
> 
> Cheers though for the other great pictures from *G*othenburg. :cheers:


Sorry, i may have mixed the two. However, still both of them look good.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Even more:


Morning has broken by johanbe, on Flickr


Morning in Gothenburg by johanbe, on Flickr


Moonlight over Gothenburg by johanbe, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Little London and its wheel 


Göteborg by grenier.benjamin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Cold Gothenburg Night by zapisol, on Flickr


Stones and the City by zapisol, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg , The Harbor Skyline by Dolwolfian, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Delete


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Colourfull Christmas in Gothenburg*
_Traditionally, one of the most interesting and sectacular events take place at the largest amuzement park of Scandinavia - Liseberg. During winter time it becomes a place to be during day and night as a large Christmas market and concerts are held there._


Untitled by kberberi, on Flickr


Liseberg by Tobias Åradsson, on Flickr


Liseberg by frankps, on Flickr


Christmas at Liseberg, Gothenburg by borevagen, on Flickr


Christmas market by borevagen, on Flickr


GothenburgD90056 by michduncg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Other places during Christmas time:

Avenyn/Avenue:


Christmas City Gothenburg 2008 by Mediatec Group, on Flickr

Brunnsparken:


_DSC2571 by kejsardavid, on Flickr


Brunnsparken by Night by zapisol, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some aerial pictures of Gothenburg:



















'Aztra Zenica' headquaters located in Mölndal, southern suburb of Göteborg:










Pictures from: Perpixel.se on Flickr.com!


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

dj4life said:


> Gothenburg , The Harbor Skyline by Dolwolfian, on Flickr


Did you notice how much that bridge vibrates when a tram or large car goes over it when you are trying to take a longer exposure picture on a tripod!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely Christmas pics and nice aerial shots from Gothenburg..:cheers2:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Another aerial pic:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/photoklick/6554759253/
Half Wheel by photo.klick, on Flickr

Enjoy!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

An aerial view with 'Universeum' - a great tourist attraction:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Downtown:










Source


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new pics on this thread...:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goteborg


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you for nice words, mates!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Cozy Gothenburg:









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A view over Gothenburg (Sweden) from a newly built hotell:

(c) clarionpost.se









and in this picture the one can see a development of one of the five largest hotell complexes in Europe - Gothia tripple towers (to the left):
(c) clarionpost.se









The view is seen from a 13 floor attachment to an old building of post office which has been converted, aswell.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Source: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.866248-mannen-styr-vad-som-byggs


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Greenish Gothenburg:


View over Liseberg by Luik Skywalker, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful city with a lot to offer


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

aarhusforever said:


> Beautiful city with a lot to offer


So is Aarhus, i believe.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Gothenburg:


Gothenburg 6 by dekayne, on Flickr


Gothenburg 11 by dekayne, on Flickr


Nice view by johanbe, on Flickr


sweden - gothenburg by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

2011-000674 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


2011-000670 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


2011-000669 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr

Eriksberg development to the left.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More:


2011-000687 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


2011-000721 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


2011-000666 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning images from Goteborg....:cheers2:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A view towards Linné street in Masthugget district:


Linné / Masthugget by zapisol, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linguine said:



> stunning images from Goteborg....:cheers2:


Gothenburg is a beautiful port city. kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some aerials of *Gothenburg*:









Source









Source


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

nice city and nice shot


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

urix99 said:


> nice city and nice shot


Thank you.  Yep, i've had a great study time there. :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Source









Source









Source


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Nice shots of a cool and vibrant city :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you, mate! Here are some fresh pictures of the city center (areas around the canals):


City by johanbe, on Flickr


Göteborg by johanbe, on Flickr


The moat by H Berggren, on Flickr


Göteborg Canal by trommer photography, on Flickr


----------



## CHLayson (May 29, 2012)

i feel this place is quiet.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

CHLayson said:


> i feel this place is quiet.


Not so much. This is one of the liveliest places, actually. However, the pictures are focused on different things.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the beautiful photos from Goteborg...kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Let's move on:

Mattias Björlevik









Jan Tingström, Photodroid









Jan Tingström, Photodroid


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures from Lindholmen (Lindholmen Science Park) area - a hub of academical research in Gothenburg:


Lindholmen Science Park by European Maritime Day 2012, on Flickr


Chalmers by magro_kr, on Flickr




Radisson Blu Hotel Riverside - Lindholmen05 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


Radisson Blu Hotel Riverside - Lindholmen04 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


Radisson Blu Hotel Riverside - Lindholmen03 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


Radisson Blu Hotel Riverside - Lindholmen02 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A nice view towards Älvsborg bridge:

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Göteborgs Hamninlopp by onemanracing, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some aerial pictures of Gothenburg:

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Gothenburg by onemanracing, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Buildings of Gothenburg by onemanracing, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some views over Älvsborg bridge:

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Göteborgs Hamninlopp by onemanracing, on Flickr


Göteborg by resadk, on Flickr


Bridge by PeterN (-I-), on Flickr


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

I've been to many cities in Sweden, but never go Göteborg. It looks amazing! On top of my list for Sweden.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> I've been to many cities in Sweden, but never go Göteborg. It looks amazing! On top of my list for Sweden.


Judging form my personal experience (have studied there as an exchange student), Gothenburg is a bit different city from Stockholm. The atmosphere is different and influence of the industrial period is more visible. However, it is really an amazing place. Also, as there several large universities located there, the nightlife is more student-friendly.  Another good thing is that Gothenburg has almost everything a capital city needs.  
Honestly, wish you that your wish came true.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

View of Långedrag, from Oscar II:s fort which usually is closed to the public.


The view from Oscar II fort by Sina Farhat, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Panoramic Goteborg by pristy5, on Flickr


Goteborg panoramic view by pristy5, on Flickr


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

dj4life said:


> *Nya Kulen* ('SKF' factory building)
> _The former main factory building of the World famous company 'SKF'. The was opened in 1907 and nowadays, as the industry has grown and moved to other places, the hystorical Ny Kulen which is in Artilerigatan, will be renovated and converted into a large shopping area._
> 
> 
> Göteborg, SKF by Tim Boric, on Flickr


look at this old prehistoric roten vehicles ? are we in sweden here or in bucuresti (bucarest) ? why do you have old trams in sweden ?


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> I've been to many cities in Sweden, but never go Göteborg. It looks amazing! On top of my list for Sweden.


you are not very demanding, you, the people of northern europe. when I see the buildings of the Latin countries of southern Europe, buildings that have sometimes 1000 years, ....... the only buildings of value in Scandinavia are per example 
the wooden churches 
the old wooden quarter in Bergen 
contemporary architecture of alvar aalto.....

I visited all of Scandinavia 20 years ago during 3 weeks for discovering your unique nature, lakes, fjords, North kapp, sameland ......
I find your cities are ugly, austere façades,dark and with your old trams, I repeat, it's like Bucharest or Sofia.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice updates on Goteborg...:cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A beautiful _Linnéstaden_ area:









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more:


2011-000662 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


2011-000670 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Great pictures...


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

turangalia said:


> look at this old prehistoric roten vehicles ? are we in sweden here or in bucuresti (bucarest) ? why do you have old trams in sweden ?


Sluta snacka trams!  :lol:
Ever heard of "old charm"?? 
Probably inte not för dig...  :laugh:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Another skyline pic:


This view smells of fish by -pebe-, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Eriksberg:


View from the Pier by olamorken, on Flickr


----------



## Italiano95 (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's some fresh pictures of Gothenburg taken from the Swedish sub-forum! 



JonasEngberg said:


> Sommar hälsningar från göteborg



:cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

^^

Those are some great skyline pictures! kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Looking down from the Liseberg hill by Jeff.Kelly, on Flickr


Gothenburg cityscape 2 by jimkennedystudios, on Flickr


Gothenburg cityscape by Thommy A, on Flickr


Gothenburg by night by Daniel Olsson, on Flickr


Building at the canal by MPeti, on Flickr


Morning in Gothenburg by johanbe, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

One more pic:


2011-000648 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more pictures of the charming Gothenburg:


Gothenburg by Richard J. Nemeth, on Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden by heynadine, on Flickr


Gothenburg Opera House-01 by MDG_Studio_Inc, on Flickr


2011-000743 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


The Gothenburg fish market02 by MDG_Studio_Inc, on Flickr


Gothenburg by Richard J. Nemeth, on Flickr


Gothenburg by Richard J. Nemeth, on Flickr


Gothenburg by Richard J. Nemeth, on Flickr


Gothenburg by Richard J. Nemeth, on Flickr


Gothenburg by Richard J. Nemeth, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Gothenburg, Sweden by JBS234


Gothenburg by night 2 by inredningsvis, on Flickr


Stop at Centralstation by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


IMGP1023 by goddohr31, on Flickr


2011-000755 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


Gothenburg by Erichogberg, on Flickr


Untitled by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


Night at Saltholmens marina by Tusken91, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg city inlet, golden hour. by cablefreak, on Flickr


Friends in Gothenburg by Goflorp, on Flickr


View from Järntorget, Gothenburg by michaelagester, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some outstanding buildings can be found in Vasastaden, Lorensberg, Olivedal, Annedal, Avenyn and other areas.. 


















































































The source of all pictures: *web.comhem.se*.


Lego buildings by AndyCunningham, on Flickr

A view towards Olivedal:


Nice view by johanbe, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more pictures of the central parts of the city:


2012-05-12 by Giåm, on Flickr


Göteborg streets 10 by Radu Bucuta, on Flickr


Gothenburg by Richard J. Nemeth, on Flickr


City by Night by johanbe, on Flickr


Göteborg streets 8 by Radu Bucuta, on Flickr


Gothenburg by royafork, on Flickr


Gothenburg by royafork, on Flickr


The Gothenburg opera house by DukeOfUddebo, on Flickr


Landscapes-Manmade-Göteborg Operan by Venkata Koneru, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg in autumn colors:


In A Yellow Dream by diesmali, on Flickr


stock Market gothenburg by mike00levin, on Flickr


Göteborg Kronhuset by Elmar Eye, on Flickr


Eerie aura Monday by The Bakosch, on Flickr


Gothenburg's city theatre by Flubie, on Flickr


That little greeny things by Flubie, on Flickr


Gothenburg by night by Polka-ko, on Flickr


A view to the Älvsborg bridge by Flubie, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Gbg 


Kamienica by magro_kr, on Flickr


Budynek by magro_kr, on Flickr


Opera by magro_kr, on Flickr


Dworzec kolejowy by magro_kr, on Flickr


Kanalhuset by magro_kr, on Flickr


Wielki Kanał by magro_kr, on Flickr


P-arken by magro_kr, on Flickr


Volvo by magro_kr, on Flickr


Dom Skrzatów by magro_kr, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful pictures from one of the greatest cities in northern Europe :cheers:


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Sensational pics from Sweden´s second city! :banana::banana:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More pics of the Sweden's second 


Ramberget by Peddans, on Flickr


Älvsborgsbron by Peddans, on Flickr


Under the Bridge by Peddans, on Flickr


statue by mike00levin, on Flickr


IMG_1576 by mikepove, on Flickr


IMG_1448 by mikepove, on Flickr


IMG_1432 by mikepove, on Flickr


IMG_1377 by mikepove, on Flickr


IMG_1354 by mikepove, on Flickr


Christmas decorations by The Bakosch, on Flickr


Yellow light district by Faugel, on Flickr


The Housing Estate II by hansn, on Flickr


Vasagatan och cyklister by Elmar Eye, on Flickr


285/366 - Walking alone in an autumn park by Flubie, on Flickr


IMG_1454 by mikepove, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More:


Very much Gothenburg by Goflorp, on Flickr


331/366 - Clarion Hotel Post at night by Flubie, on Flickr


325/366 - Hear/See/Speak no evil by Flubie, on Flickr


Gothenburg by night by Oscar Oglecki, on Flickr


Röhss-Keiller mausoleum by Flubie, on Flickr


Dear Friends Office by Claes Pettersson, on Flickr


work in progres by rotabaga, on Flickr


twin tower by rotabaga, on Flickr


Gotia Towers by Oscar Oglecki, on Flickr


Gothenburg 20 by George-Denmark, on Flickr


Blue and yellow by MPeti, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The largest amusement park in Scandinavia, Liseberg, and the city are ready for the celebrations 


DSC_0699 by boye81, on Flickr


DSC_0696 by boye81, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/highlund/8233781734/


Liseberg by nimreFoto, on Flickr


Liseberg by nimreFoto, on Flickr


shopping by rotabaga, on Flickr


Liseberg Decorations by Vivek Lanka, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing city


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Diana, Gothenburg by freddy.olsson, on Flickr


25 seconds of Eriksberg by PeterN (-I-), on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8227471019


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Gothenburg:


Gothenburg By Night by Peddans, on Flickr


Ramberget by Peddans, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/princestar/8297332615/


Propellers by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Merry Christmas, everyone!/God Jul till alla!*


Christmas Theme Liseberg by Johan Runegrund, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/faisals/8277696351/


Gothenburg two days before x-mas by liljekvistp, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Please, prepare for a bunch of night time pictures 


Liseberg by night by hellomeow, on Flickr


Liseberg by night by hellomeow, on Flickr


View from Prospect Hill, Göteborg by hellomeow, on Flickr


View over Göteborg from Prospect Hill by hellomeow, on Flickr


Scandinavium by hellomeow, on Flickr


Liseberg, as seen from Prospect Hill by hellomeow, on Flickr


Gothia Towers and Scandinavium in Göteborg by hellomeow, on Flickr


Örgryte as seen from Prospect Hill by hellomeow, on Flickr


View over Göteborg by hellomeow, on Flickr


View over Göteborg by hellomeow, on Flickr


View over Göteborg by hellomeow, on Flickr


View over Göteborg by hellomeow, on Flickr

Gothia Towers:


Gothia Towers by hellomeow, on Flickr


Gothia Towers by hellomeow, on Flickr


Gothia Towers by hellomeow, on Flickr


Korsvägen by hellomeow, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Main railroad station in Gothenburg by Mateusz Adamus, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great shots! :cheers2:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome images...:cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linguine said:


> awesome images...:cheers:


Thank you. kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Gothenburg:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/havsbris/3125768774/in/photostream/


Christmas Time in Gothenburg by terbeck, on Flickr


Skanskaskrapan, Gothenburg by terbeck, on Flickr


Jurrasic Park by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


port of gothenburg by pb², on Flickr


goteborg120217017083mb by Marcel Burger, on Flickr


Klippans ångbåtsbrygga by catventure, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing city


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

italiano_pellicano said:


> amazing city


Yeah, it is. Good (exchange) study times were spent there.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^..the first two photos :applause::applause: :cheers:


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

I like this city. All the Scandinavian cities looks really pedestrian-friendly.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg par Guybrush Tripwood, sur Flickr


St.Paulikyrkan side par Rikard2013, sur Flickr


Nattbild över E6an par Rikard2013, sur Flickr


Göteborg par L Welin, sur Flickr


Göteborg par L Welin, sur Flickr


Göteborg par L Welin, sur Flickr


Göteborg par L Welin, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/starlighthope/7780365064/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/starlighthope/7561769110/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/starlighthope/7561786054/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/starlighthope/7521563264/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/starlighthope/7758338272/in/photostream/


Skansen Kronan par magro_kr, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/starlighthope/7632582370/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed awesome, very nice new photos from Goteborg


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg Harbor Form Nordstan by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures of Vasagatan:


Vasaplatsen by NunoCardoso, on Flickr


Vasagatan by NunoCardoso, on Flickr


Vasagatan, Gothenburg by CricKetvn, on Flickr


Uniwersytet by magro_kr, on Flickr


Vandring i Vasa by Leander Photography, on Flickr


Vasagatan and Röhsska Museet by felibrilu, on Flickr


CIMG0143 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


CIMG0145 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


CIMG0148 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


CIMG0152 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


Odd Fellow Lodge. by Pestpruf, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ If I didn't know better, I would think the last set of photos was showing the charming streets of Paris :lol:...Gothenburg looks amazing :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ If I didn't know better, I would think the last set of photos was showing the charming streets of Paris :lol:...Gothenburg looks amazing :cheers:


Nice to know that you recognised that. Some parts of Gothenburg, indeed, resemble London and Paris pretty well. I guess, many tourists get a pleasant surprise.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Viktoriagatan which lies adjacently to the formerly mentioned Vasagatan:


The neighborhood par NA.dir, sur Flickr


Vasa Viktoriagatan par diegux, sur Flickr


Vasa Viktoriagatan par diegux, sur Flickr


Dom Skrzatów par magro_kr, sur Flickr









http://web.comhem.se/~u20814244/byggnadssidan/lorensberg_vasastaden/viktoriagatan_11.html









http://web.comhem.se/~u20814244/byggnadssidan/lorensberg_vasastaden/viktoriagatan_15.html









http://web.comhem.se/~u20814244/byggnadssidan/lorensberg_vasastaden/gotabergsskolan.html


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures of Vasaplatsen (Vasa square) and Vasaparken (Vasa park). Both the square and the park are located near the previously mentioned Vasagatan:


Vasaparken 1 by lordofcondo, on Flickr


_9243447-2B by ihjorth, on Flickr


Autumn in Vasaparken Gothenburg by liljekvistp, on Flickr


Green and yellow atumn trees in Vasaparken Gothenburg by liljekvistp, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hacke/169061431/


Gothenburg / Sweden by FreakyLeo, on Flickr


Vasaplatsen architecture  by Sina Farhat, on Flickr


Vasaplatsen by IK's World Trip, on Flickr

Vasakyrkan church is located between Hvitfeldtska and Vasaparken


HDR Goteborg, Sweden | St. Andrew cathedral by marcofama.it, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Winter night magic in Gothenburg:


Palacehuset. par Pestpruf, sur Flickr


Västra Hamngatan #2. par Pestpruf, sur Flickr


Västra Hamngatan. par Pestpruf, sur Flickr


Konsthögskolan Valand. par Pestpruf, sur Flickr


Göteborgs universitet. par Pestpruf, sur Flickr


Vasagatan. par Pestpruf, sur Flickr


Kurs- och tidningsbiblioteket. par Pestpruf, sur Flickr


Engelska kyrkan. par Pestpruf, sur Flickr


Nya Pedagogen. par Pestpruf, sur Flickr


Kungstorget. par Pestpruf, sur Flickr


Kungsportsplatsen 1. par Pestpruf, sur Flickr


Telegrafverkets hus. par Pestpruf, sur Flickr


Kungsportsbron. par Pestpruf, sur Flickr


Stora teatern. par Pestpruf, sur Flickr


Kungsportsavenyn 2. par Pestpruf, sur Flickr


Kungsportsavenyn 1. par Pestpruf, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/headebb/8685545935/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Mariaplan district and the views that can been from that area:


Mariaplan Gothenburg by liljekvistp, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/havsbris/3125768774/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/havsbris/3125722342/in/set-72157611331422741/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/havsbris/3125748244/in/set-72157611331422741/


----------



## Orionol (Feb 13, 2009)

^^
The bridge looks like Golden Gate. :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

amazing Gothenburg , lovely photos ..


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures of Slottskogen (Castle Forest) which is a large park with the open air museum in central Gothenburg:


panorama par appel, sur Flickr


P1080927 par iyanyew, sur Flickr


Nice view par appel, sur Flickr


Slottsskogen par dezoe, sur Flickr


Labyrinth par Ian Fletcher 99, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par helena.e, sur Flickr


A path par appel, sur Flickr


Roe deer staring at Slottsskogen par Paiviss, sur Flickr


Slottsskogen, Gothenburg par lattjolajban, sur Flickr


Moose - Gothenburg Slottsskogen par mattbooy, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice photos from Goteborg


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

_DSC0126 by Rikard2013, on Flickr


E6 by Rikard2013, on Flickr


_DSC0052 by Rikard2013, on Flickr


_DSC0064 by Rikard2013, on Flickr


Bridge in Gothenburg by PTM Stockholm, on Flickr


Early morning by anders.gustafsonlll, on Flickr


The new toy by anders.gustafsonlll, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Gothenburg:


Nordhemsgatan by photographer Hans Wessberg, on Flickr


Linnégatan, gbg by photographer Hans Wessberg, on Flickr


Vasagatan, Göteborg by photographer Hans Wessberg, on Flickr


Haga Nygata, Göteborg by photographer Hans Wessberg, on Flickr


Juni på Andra Lång by mvrolof, on Flickr


Snowy City by hansn, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

130515_HorizonK_APX100_15.jpg par TorpedoAhoi, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

panorama par goteborg foto, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gbg-night-1 par J_gbg_sv, sur Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Very impressive :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Röda Sten-2 par Johan A M, sur Flickr


Röda Sten-3 par Johan A M, sur Flickr


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Gothenburg looks like a beautiful city. :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Gothenburg:


Gbg-night-1 by J_gbg_sv, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg by Tomas Wikers, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gbg-night-3 by J_gbg_sv, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Eriksberg:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

^^ Lovely photos from amazing Gothenburg .. 

And there some photos from urban life in Gothenburg .. 


"I just have to take this picture" by rotabaga, on Flickr


Streetparty by rotabaga, on Flickr


Streetparty by rotabaga, on Flickr


clown by rotabaga, on Flickr


Frölunda Storband by rotabaga, on Flickr


Elvisimpersonater by rotabaga, on Flickr


Avenyn by rotabaga, on Flickr


språkcaféet by rotabaga, on Flickr


Cherryblossom by rotabaga, on Flickr


follow the dotted line by rotabaga, on Flickr


chairs by rotabaga, on Flickr


flashphotography by rotabaga, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you for the great urban images, Dr.Luay! kay:  Here are some more pictures of Gothenburg:


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Celebrating the big moment under the cherry blossom par Sina Farhat, sur Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden par mediadweeb, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoganhc/8818982446/in/pool-gothenburg


Älvsborgsbron par Martin Bengtsson, sur Flickr


Stairway to heaven par Osbakk, sur Flickr


Gothenburg Central Station par Bradley Wells, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmathiasson/8711000411/in/pool-gothenburg/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Untitled by clarketrish, on Flickr


Untitled by clarketrish, on Flickr


Sweden's Kuggen by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Blue Radisson Blu by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Untitled by clarketrish, on Flickr


Untitled by clarketrish, on Flickr


Untitled by clarketrish, on Flickr


Untitled by clarketrish, on Flickr


Untitled by clarketrish, on Flickr


Untitled by clarketrish, on Flickr


Untitled by clarketrish, on Flickr


Untitled by clarketrish, on Flickr


Untitled by clarketrish, on Flickr


Untitled by clarketrish, on Flickr


Untitled by clarketrish, on Flickr


Untitled by clarketrish, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg #all_shots #follow #fabshot #globe_travel #igers #iheartmtg #instagram #instamood #instadaily #instagramhub #keydestination #mytravelgram #mtgaddicts #mtgelite #photowall #photooftheday #statigram #sweden #travel #webstagram #worldunion by Paula Nilzén, on Flickr


Brilliance of the Seas by Christopherkr, on Flickr


PIRATERIE by loïc boubet, on Flickr


HDK par rotabaga, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ikibcn/8998752877/in/set-72157634032613708/


20130102-2019 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Yacht At The Opera House by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nordstan, Gothenburg, Sweden par fanipani, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/victorvigo/9008875048/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iarp23/9007532295/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, lovely photos from Gothenburg. :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Gothenburg:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenmbeard/8913989427/in/set-72157633857538553/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenmbeard/8913987763/in/set-72157633857538553/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/henrikprohaszka/9091203676/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kuggen @ Lindholmen Science Park, Gothenburg:


The Kuggen par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


Sweden's Kuggen par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great updates from Goteborg


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Haga Nygata, Göteborg par diesmali, sur Flickr


Göteborg - Västra Hamngatan par diesmali, sur Flickr


City par johanbe, sur Flickr


The steamer Bohuslän rounding Marstrand island, Marstrand, Kungälv. par diesmali, sur Flickr


IMG_1074(1) par JGFOTO.ORG, sur Flickr


Utsikt par bjornolsson, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Summer in Gothenburg par Markus Wichmann, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Gothenburg:


LÅSSMED par Metro Centric, sur Flickr


陪伴我寫論文的風景, Gothenburg University par Hank.Nung, sur Flickr


sweden - gothenburg par Retlaw Snellac, sur Flickr


sweden - gothenburg par Retlaw Snellac, sur Flickr


Göteborg Stads Folkbibliotek par Metro Centric, sur Flickr


Göteborg Stads Folkbibliotek by Metro Centric, on Flickr


Göteborg / Gothenburg by Metro Centric, on Flickr


Göteborg / Gothenburg by Metro Centric, on Flickr


Göteborg / Gothenburg by Metro Centric, on Flickr


Göteborg / Gothenburg by Metro Centric, on Flickr


Göteborg / Gothenburg by Metro Centric, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg - Coffee and pizza par Liisa Toomus, sur Flickr


Göteborg / Gothenburg par Metro Centric, sur Flickr


Göteborg / Gothenburg par Metro Centric, sur Flickr


Blue Nights At Saltholmen par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/onemanracing/9144332299/in/photostream/


Utsikt by bjornolsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_0416 by Camillasfotos, on Flickr


Haga by Camillasfotos, on Flickr


Syriner, på vei mot Haga by Camillasfotos, on Flickr


Vasaplatsen by NunoCardoso, on Flickr


View from Järntorget, Gothenburg by michaelagester, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Klippans kulturreservat/Klippan culture reserve:


Gothenburg - Klippans kulturreservat par Göran Höglund (Kartläsarn), sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Rainy Gothenburg by lufina, on Flickr


Friidrottsminnen by hannaka, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg / Gothenburg by Metro Centric, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great photos

thanks


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The fountain by DavidAndersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Gothenburg:


Lindholmen by JJarneborn, on Flickr


Göteborg by JJarneborn, on Flickr


Göteborg by JJarneborn, on Flickr


Göteborg by JJarneborn, on Flickr


Eriksberg by JJarneborn, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Carrera 4 S par Peter Nystroem, sur Flickr


Spring day in Gothenburg par Peter Nystroem, sur Flickr


Skanska Kronan par Annis Brander, sur Flickr


Haga par Peter Nystroem, sur Flickr


SAAB AJSH37 Viggen SE-DXN par BenSMontgomery, sur Flickr


Gothenburg Port - par sjonnie van der kist, sur Flickr


New Years Eve - After the smoke has cleared par Nicklas Larsson, sur Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Great photos. Just out of curiosity how far is Goteburg from Stockholm and/or Copenhagen? I was actually planning to visit the city earlier but I did not have time unfortunately.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you. The distance between Stockholm and Gothenburg is app. 470 km. (to south west) and the distance between Copenhagen and Gothenburg is app. 300 km. 
Sad to know that you couldn't visit the city. However, Stockholm and Gothenburg can be worth a visit during a next trip.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sweden - Göteborg by snap.boom.photography, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjandnoma/9231377651/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sannegården by JerryNil, on Flickr


Kvilles nya saluhall by pellesjoden, on Flickr


high culture by mike00levin, on Flickr


Göteborg University by subnat, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kungsparken:


high culture by mike00levin, on Flickr


Kungsparken by Richard J. Nemeth, on Flickr


Kungsparken by Richard J. Nemeth, on Flickr


Kungsparken by Richard J. Nemeth, on Flickr


Kungsparken by Richard J. Nemeth, on Flickr


Enjoying spring by Sina Farhat, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some waterfronts in Gothenburg:


Kungsparken by Richard J. Nemeth, on Flickr


Gothenbrug by Richard J. Nemeth, on Flickr


Gothenburg by Richard J. Nemeth, on Flickr


Göteborg waterfront by Elmar Eye, on Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden by mediadweeb, on Flickr


City by johanbe, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg par Kevin Theyssen, sur Flickr


On the Corner of Lilla Bommen par CoasterMadMatt, sur Flickr


Near the Docks par CoasterMadMatt, sur Flickr


Chinese Floating Restaurant par CoasterMadMatt, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barracuda666/9260944180/in/photostream/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg harbour seen from älvsborgsbron by liljekvistp, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

HMS Småland (J19) by hjakse, on Flickr


M/S Ek-Star i torrdocka by hjakse, on Flickr


Majnabbeterminalen by hjakse, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

One old, but nice aerial picture of Gothenburg:


Sävedalen by idborg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg par Dirigentens, sur Flickr


Gothenburg Opera House by blondinrikard, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linnegatan, Göteborg by olalindberg, on Flickr


Heelside slide / Tram no. 7 to heaven by olalindberg, on Flickr


Göteborg vaknar! by runabout.se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Street lines by DavidAndersson, on Flickr


Blue windows by DavidAndersson, on Flickr


Piers at Eriksberg by lordofcondo, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barracuda666/9272560999/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barracuda666/9265503817/in/photostream/


----------



## juan.83 (Jan 7, 2011)

It looks like a nice and modern town. is it more modern than Stockholm?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

juan.83 said:


> It looks like a nice and modern town. is it more modern than Stockholm?


In some way. However, there are quite many modern areas surrounding the central parts of Stockholm. For instance, Hammarby sjöstad. Gothenburg is a smaller and more compact city where much modern architecture can be seen in the city center. 
I think, the most of contemporary architecture within the city borders can be found in Malmö, the third largest city of Sweden.


----------



## juan.83 (Jan 7, 2011)

dj4life said:


> In some way. However, there are quite many modern areas surrounding the central parts of Stockholm. For instance, Hammarby sjöstad. Gothenburg is a smaller and more compact city where much modern architecture can be seen in the city center.
> I think, the most of contemporary architecture within the city borders can be found in Malmö, the third largest city of Sweden.


Thanks for the clarification :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg in typical weather:


Merkur par CoasterMadMatt, sur Flickr

Yes, it rains alot in that part of the country.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Liseberg Wheel by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Bron by JerryNil, on Flickr


Götaälv Bron Lightstreams by Jess Easter, on Flickr


Look how great Gothenburg looks great at night from Götaälv bridge! by Sina Farhat, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg Skyline by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


The Two (Church) Towers by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


Views from Skansen Kronan by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


Padden Sightseeing: by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


Padden Sightseeing: by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


Padden Sightseeing: by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


----------



## Adde (May 8, 2011)

dj4life said:


> In some way. However, there are quite many modern areas surrounding the central parts of Stockholm. For instance, Hammarby sjöstad. Gothenburg is a smaller and more compact city where much modern architecture can be seen in the city center.
> I think, the most of contemporary architecture within the city borders can be found in Malmö, the third largest city of Sweden.


Gothenburg is quite a bit younger than Stockholm as well. Present day Gothenburg was founded in 1621, and for a long time most buildings were built of wood. The dense "stone town" as we call it here simply haven't had as long to develope in Gothenburg as in Stockholm.


----------



## ATHYCIO_1961 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Just beautiful....*

I LOVED every shot of Goteborg :applause:.........


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

L's Kitchen At Science Park by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Kuggen At Lindholmen By Wingårdh by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Streets of Göteborg by emiliehop, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

City from above the Tower by nahid-v, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nya Älvsborg day and evening by blondinrikard, on Flickr


Järntorget by blondinrikard, on Flickr


Järntorget by blondinrikard, on Flickr


Nordhemsgatan by olalindberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/swemannen/4736273717/


Strandpromenaden by photographer Hans Wessberg, on Flickr


The bench with a view by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg Skyline by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


Fading Light from Skansen Kronan by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


Utsikt från Sjömanstornet - Älvsborgsbron by blondinrikard, on Flickr


Pariserhjulet: Lisebergbanan, Atmosfear & Beyond by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


View from Skansen Kronan Panorama by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Järntorget & Järntorgsbrunnen by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


Järntorgsbrunnen by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


Järntorget, Göteborg by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


Walking Down the Street by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


Göteborgs Lagerhus by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


Sunshine on the Palmhouse by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


Padden Sightseeing: by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


Padden Sightseeing: by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


Padden Sightseeing: by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


Forex Bank by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

bycicle by rotabaga, on Flickr


Cyklar by rotabaga, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC_9497-Modifica by carloprisco, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Round midnight by roomman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Demimonde by roomman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ghost ship by roomman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

State of the art by roomman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Even though these pictures are almost 10 years old, they are worth seeing:


Solnedgång över Göteborg i november by idborg, on Flickr


Solnedgång över Göteborg i november by idborg, on Flickr


Sävedalen by idborg, on Flickr


Göteborg by idborg, on Flickr


Göteborgs södra skärgård by idborg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

göteborg skyline v6-02 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


This view smells of fish by pb², on Flickr


gbg skyline by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


gothia by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


Gothia towers GöteborgV1-09 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/starlighthope/7780375180/in/set-72157608997841823/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg by Kevin Theyssen, on Flickr


Göteborg by Kevin Theyssen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC_0800 by Camillasfotos, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC_0785 by Camillasfotos, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC_0745 by Camillasfotos, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC_0640 by Camillasfotos, on Flickr


DSC_0685 by Camillasfotos, on Flickr


DSC_0630 by Camillasfotos, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Buildings along Linnegatan (Gothenburg, Sweden) by Adrian Lazar, on Flickr


Linnégatan #linnegatan #göteborg #413 by henkemannen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Haga Nygata:


Haga Nygata Gothenburg by chrisdaleoxford34, on Flickr

jeans as the element of decoration


Gothenburg by chrisdaleoxford34, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ströms Neon by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Gothenburg Restaurang Bar by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg By Night by Peddans, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

High above by ednorberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Radisson Blu Windows by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Chinese Floating Restaurant by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg, Sweden by cdr30, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A panoramic view of Brunnsparken:


Brunnsparken panorama by Sina Farhat, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Startskott för 2021-projektet i Stora Hamnkanalen by goteborg.com, on Flickr


Bubblor i Stora Hamnkanalen - startskott för 2021-projektet by goteborg.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


Gothenburg by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


Heden Center - Gothenburg by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


Göteborg Opera by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


Göteborg Opera by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


P1150853 by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

P1150885 by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


P1150866 by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


Gothenburg by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


P1150893 by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


Gothenburg by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


P1150894 by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg Opera by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


P1150870 by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


Gothenburg Central Station by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


P1150871 by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


Gothenburg by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


P1150878 by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


Gothenburg by Torres Pode Ser, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lightning over Gothenburg by Johan Lyttbacka, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lightning Gothenburg, SWE by JGFOTO.ORG, on Flickr


Lightning Gothenburg, SWE by JGFOTO.ORG, on Flickr


Lightning Gothenburg, SWE by JGFOTO.ORG, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Details of some buildings located in Vasa Viktoriagatan:


Vasagatan 48 by Flubie, on Flickr


Vasagatan 46 by Flubie, on Flickr


Viktoriagatan by Flubie, on Flickr


Gothenburg University by Flubie, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Two sides by Flubie, on Flickr


Lilla Bommen by Flubie, on Flickr


Lilla Bommen by Flubie, on Flickr


Domkyrka by Flubie, on Flickr


Open air by Flubie, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vasagatan:


Charlie's Bar, Vasagatan, Göteborg. Bra bryggkaffe! by lukebarker, on Flickr


Vasagatan-Aschbergsgatan by blondinrikard, on Flickr


Untitled by lukebarker, on Flickr

Erik Dahlbergsgatan


Erik Dahlbergsgatan by blondinrikard, on Flickr

Some other streets


Untitled by lukebarker, on Flickr


Untitled by lukebarker, on Flickr


Go:teborg by lukebarker, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

CultureFest in #Gothenburg means wooden ships and floating balls. by Strudwick Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Postgatan by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr


Street by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr


FUN by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr


Untitled by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr


Nordstan Tunnel by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr


Evening by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr


Bridge by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

130814_HorizonK_APX100_200.jpg by TorpedoAhoi, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Summer nights/ Gothenburg by Liisa Toomus, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Day 202 - Marc is asking why Teddy mountain is in a basement... by nona*, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stairs by anders.gustafsonlll, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Strange object by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Christmas dawn by Roger Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some scenes from Gothenburg archipelago:


A cold winter night, no wind and a marvelous blue light by Roger Nilsson, on Flickr


Cold winter night by Roger Nilsson, on Flickr


Hönö Klåva by Roger Nilsson, on Flickr


Längst ute i väst blinkar Vinga fyr by Roger Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg, Sweden by pinkhat_jess, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gbg Skyline 2013 08 19 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


Gothenburg skyline 2013 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr

According to the latest news, the new tallest skraper of Scandinavia will be built in Gothenburg. kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Skylight by PelleH-C, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Älvsborg Harborside par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg par griangrafphotograph, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg Vasakyrkan par -skoog-, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg par grelonw, sur Flickr


Early morning par anders.gustafsonlll, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Från översta våningen på Skansen Lejonet par lilywetton, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zerudaa/9583145338/in/set-72157633354235469/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linnegatan, Göteborg par olalindberg, sur Flickr


Kamienica par magro_kr, sur Flickr


Göteborg par L Welin, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more (old) pictures of the same Linnégatan:


Linnégatan par Andreas Donner, sur Flickr


Linnégatan par Andreas Donner, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sky over Göteborg par Truus, Bob & Jan too!, sur Flickr


Anna & Emil par lasard, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Wonderful town par JGFOTO.ORG, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Café Husaren - Haga, Gothenburg, Sweden par Marionzetta, sur Flickr


Guitar Player with Orange Leggings & Blond Wig - Haga, Gothenburg, Sweden par Marionzetta, sur Flickr


Feskekörka - Göteborg par Marionzetta, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Johannes Martinsson, sur Flickr


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

by Mikael Miettinen


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More pictures: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.1946529-bilder-dronaren-visar-hur-utsikten-kan-bli.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More aerial pictures (same series):





































More pictures: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.1946529-bilder-dronaren-visar-hur-utsikten-kan-bli.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More aerial pictures (same series):














































More pictures: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.1946529-bilder-dronaren-visar-hur-utsikten-kan-bli.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20130902-IMG_2485.jpg by RobinvanderPols, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20130829 Gotenburg centre agl (12) by mcota2007, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20130829 Gotenburg centre agl (4) by mcota2007, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Zweden 2010-0220.jpg by henk_tadema, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Zweden 2010-0219.jpg by henk_tadema, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

PICT0014_edited-1.jpg by henk_tadema, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

PICT0043_edited-1.jpg by henk_tadema, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg, Södra/Västra Hamngatan by Tim Boric, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20130829 Gotenburg agl (3) by mcota2007, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

An old, but nice image of Gothenburg:


Nightview by Henrik_GBG, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Glowing tree by Kristjan Aunver, on Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden by cyrildoussin, on Flickr


Gothenburg, Sweden by cyrildoussin, on Flickr


Holiday Sprites by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

gothenburg_scene by Foodepedia, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

cafe_haga_district by Foodepedia, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Röda Sten, Gothenburg by liljekvistp, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Eriksbergskranen by Tomas Wikers, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20130902-IMG_2389.jpg by RobinvanderPols, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Eriksberg by SirChristianB, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Älvsborgsbron by SirChristianB, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Untitled by mixke, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The Kuggen I by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Kuggen Connected I by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Around The Kuggen by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Kuggen Skybridge by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Spiral Down In Kuggen by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Radisson Blue Hotel Lindholmen II by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kuggen @ Lindhomen Science Park (again):


Kuggen And Science Park by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Chalmers Sign And Kuggen by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Harbor House by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kallebäck_Gothenburg_Panorama by Mats Eriksson Images, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Bike @ viewpoint by Goflorp, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg by sunrisejetphotogallery, on Flickr


Göteborg by sunrisejetphotogallery, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg by sunrisejetphotogallery, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg hamnkanalen by night by dennis.lundkvist, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Clarion Post Hotel III by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Eriksberg by rogerale, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ulfericsson/10370492153/in/photolist-gNpu1R-gNnRzh-gNo1nj-gNnYEQ-gNo7yY-gNogZv-gNnHSo-gNnMiG-gNnQuH-gNoh2L-gNoe9v-gNo6TZ-gNnnaH-gNohmk-gNoc8p-gNn4uH-gNnmWY-gNndWj-gNnaGb-gNnEm5-gNoteH-gNnnc6-gNnjaU-gNoCMa-gNoLmZ-gNow5n-gNmvA2-gNo4JB-gNjzCW-gNi9fS-gN9X7q-gN2rnv-gN16HG-gNnAHA-gN4fFK-gN2MGE-gMY8Sf-gMY911-gMXkoo-gMYk7i-gMU2L6-gMTPh6-gMQ6Ga-gMQesS-gMEomb-gMAwaM-gMyxvC-gMyRaf-gMtmju-gMtjy4-gMuhXq/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

P1030117.vor dem Hotel by ejtna aps, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

bikes by caro_suarez, on Flickr


Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Sverige by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

After a hard day out racing... by vijinh0, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stopped whilst crossing the bridge to... by vijinh0, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

jazz #club #jazzclub #instadaily #igaddict #instagood... by vijinh0, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg View by diesmali, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Eriksberg, Göteborg | Riverfront Living par diesmali, sur Flickr


Untitled par photographedbybean, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

0098_Älvsborgsbron panorama Mindre klar par jan.weissenberg, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linnégatan:


AnsaldoBreda Sirio (M32) #426 par Amir Nurgaliyev, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Europe’s best designed bar: Cuckoo’s Nest*

*Cuckoo’s Nest at the Radisson Blu Riverside Hotel Gothenburg, Sweden*
*Designed by Stylt Trampoli AB*

*Winner of Interior Design of the Year: Bar
*























































Submission:

Radisson Blu Riverside Hotel is situated in what used to be one of Gothenburg’s old shipyard districts, Lindholmen. Today the area is host to a new and different kind of arena.
The Lindholmen Science Park has developed into one of the leading forums for innovation, research and education within science, new technologies and communication.
With this in mind, the mission has been to establish an interior concept for the restaurant and bar of the hotel, neighbouring the science park.
As the line between genius and madness is subtle, creators named the restaurant and bar Cuckoo’s Nest. This is a meeting place for visionaries and dreamers, creators and contrary thinkers, innovators and possibility-people. Having drawn on inspiration from the local surroundings, the Cuckoo’s Nest incorporates features that give a heightened sense of scientific thinking. An example is the bar, which illustrates notes and calculations from Albert Einstein, illuminating them as if they are on an actual chalkboard. The bar has been incorporated together with the restaurant to create a milieu that is welcoming to both the traveller, but also for the local visionary and possibility-people alike.
Design elements have been developed to enhance the warm and welcoming feeling for either groups of people or for the lone visitor. By opening the door for the possibilities of scientific sharing, the new bar next to the restaurant becomes a natural meeting ground, worthy of everyone who knows that there never was a genius without a tincture of madness.

Judge's Comment:

The judges said this was an engaging and lively bar environment that lends itself to a sociable atmosphere, with interesting and provocative design features throughout. Once again, this concept was highly commended by the judges for its storytelling and sense of place achieved by designers Stylt Trampoli.

More information: http://www.europeanhoteldesignawards.com, http://blog.radissonblu.com/europe/europes-best-designed-bar-gothenburg.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11192325056/in/set-72157638321831693/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ramberget by Peddan Foto, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

8 par radioedit, sur Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

dj4life said:


> *Cuckoo’s Nest at the Radisson Blu Riverside Hotel Gothenburg, Sweden*
> *Designed by Stylt Trampoli AB*
> 
> *Winner of Interior Design of the Year: Bar
> ...


That is one of the most amazing bars I've ever seen. Very cool design.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lindholmen:


Sans titre de par markovesterinen, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par markovesterinen, sur Flickr


Around The Kuggen par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


Kuggen Connected I par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


The Kuggen II par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


Radisson Blue Hotel Lindholmen SC par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


131120190839_2668.jpg par Finkelsen, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Skandiahamnen par Finkelsen, sur Flickr


Gothenburg harbour bridge par phaxe, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

View of Gothenburg par Peddan Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg By Night par Peddan Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

130923_gbg 30 par annakajsa, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The town on the hill par Cheffalo, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Winter Pier at Sunset | Långedrag, Gothenburg. par diesmali, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lova Pettersson-sv arkitektur-bild 1 par lova p, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The quiet streets of Gothenburg par anonlinegreenworld, sur Flickr


Gothenburg par anonlinegreenworld, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Views of the Water~Gothenburg, Sweden par jbrianne715, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Eriksberg sommar 2013 par patrik.castillo, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Allén par John Wennerberg, sur Flickr


Elin par John Wennerberg, sur Flickr


Road par John Wennerberg, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_2552 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


IMG_2567 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


IMG_2587 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


IMG_2580 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


IMG_2583 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


IMG_2554 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


IMG_2585 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


IMG_2570 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


IMG_2611 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


IMG_2602 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_0581 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


IMG_0516 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


IMG_0517 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


IMG_0592 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


WHEEL_160 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


WHEEL_143 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg seen from one of the Gothia towers:


[email protected] par ThePresentTime, sur Flickr


[email protected] par ThePresentTime, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some aerial pictures:

Avenyn/The Avenue


Göteborg_sept13-0931.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Göteborg_sept13-0918.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Göteborg_sept13-0910.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr

Eriksberg


Göteborg_sept13-0905.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Göteborg_sept13-0892.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr

Vasaplatsen


Göteborg_sept13-0809.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Göteborg_sept13-0807.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr

Linneplatsen


Göteborg_sept13-0748.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr

Mariaplan


Göteborg_sept13-0679.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg Central Station par Renewolf, sur Flickr


Alvsborgbron par Renewolf, sur Flickr


Alvsborgbron and Eriksberg par Renewolf, sur Flickr


Liseberg - Göteborg par Renewolf, sur Flickr


Sunset Göteborg par Renewolf, sur Flickr


Agnholmen - Göteborg par Renewolf, sur Flickr


Goteborg Sunset par Renewolf, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some aerial pictures of Mölndal, a part of the Gothenburg urban area (a suburb which becomes a part of the city):


Mölndal_130925-8655.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Mölndal_130925-8593.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Mölndal_130925-8606.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Mölndal_130925-8608.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr

The transport terminal


Mölndal_130925-8639.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr

AstraZeneca


Mölndal_130925-8664.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Mölnlycke*, which is a part of both previously mentioned Mölndal municipality and the Greater Gothenburg:


Mölnlycke_080506-1079.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Mölnlycke_080506-1095.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr




Mölnlycke_080506-1099.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ullevi Stadion par mrsyclone, sur Flickr


olympus 75mm par mrsyclone, sur Flickr


scandinavium par mrsyclone, sur Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Amazing pictures :applause:

:cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Evening par Peter Nystroem, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ Amazing pictures :applause:
> 
> :cheers:


Thank you for the nice words, my friend. kay: I miss my study period in that city.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSCF6656.jpg par intedinmamma, sur Flickr


DSCF6657.jpg par intedinmamma, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sans titre de par Jacek Sniecikowski, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

P1030686.jpg par bohemesauce71, sur Flickr


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

City looks like perfect for living. Both architecture and nature in harmony...lovely.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

P2250292 par swedeshutter, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

P2250269 par swedeshutter, sur Flickr


P2250268 par swedeshutter, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg, Pustervik. February 2014. par Anders Fredenlund, sur Flickr


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

wow that Eriksberg Crane is so creative  It compliments and blends the skyline so well!!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ukraine said:


> wow that Eriksberg Crane is so creative  It compliments and blends the skyline so well!!


Actually, the Eriksberg crane is not just a symbol of a district, but also it is a relict of the pre-crisis shipbuilding industry. 

From wiki:

Eriksberg is an area on Hisingen in Gothenburg where Eriksbergs Mekaniska Verkstads AB had their shipyard until bankruptcy in 1979. For over a century the area was dominated by shipbuilding but a crisis in the 1970s destroyed the industry.
Since the collapse of the shipyards, the area has been rebuilt into Gothenburg's finest modern neighbourhood. The former machinery buildings have been renovated into a hotel with conference facilities. An 84 metre high gantry crane - the Eriksberg crane - stands as a remnant of the area's shipbuilding past.
A large grass area, now used for apartment buildings, was used for concerts with world class artists around 1986-1990 (when Ullevi was closed for such concerts). Among superstars, Michael Jackson performed here in 1988, U2 in 1987, and Rolling Stones and Madonna in 1990.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

#wednesday #spring #afternoon #gothenburg #sweden #sun #bus par greendot, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The blue light par Peter Nystroem, sur Flickr


Evening par Peter Nystroem, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Evening par Peter Nystroem, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/eldholms/12267619163/


Great View par Peddan Foto, sur Flickr


View of Gothenburg par Peddan Foto, sur Flickr


Ramberget_Panorama2 par Karl J Arlt, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg By Night par Peddan Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hisingen sunset par H Berggren, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Mölndal:


Panorama over Mölndal, Sweden. par Zebastian Johansson, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Quite an unusual angle of *Gothenburg*:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stefankroll/13632364933/

A view towards Eriksberg:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ensoligdag/8723165100/in/photostream/

Industrial Gothenburg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ensoligdag/8723137670/in/photostream/


The View from Masthugget Church par bjseward, sur Flickr


port of gothenburg par pb², sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

göteborg skyline v3-07 par Spacepuzzy, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Utsikt från vår byggnation av vindslägenheter i Annedal, Göteborg par Diligentia AB, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

VW Passat 2013 par Peter Hoffrén, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/glebsarkisov/13764273754/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Liseberg, Sweden par CoasterMadMatt, sur Flickr


Pariserhjulet: Lisebergbanan & Lisebergshjulet par CoasterMadMatt, sur Flickr


Liseberg Wheel par CoasterMadMatt, sur Flickr


The Blue Eye In Gothenburg par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Bue Hour At Klippan par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


Great View par Peddan Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hlamas/13825668175/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sans titre de par Tobias Svedberg, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Source: http://www.staticus.com/en/projects...15/completed/foto/radisson-blu-goeteborg.html.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Haga from above Gothenburg Sweden par richxperusi, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The spring sakura moment par Sina Farhat, sur Flickr


#majorna #göteborg par pekihl, sur Flickr


----------



## D7man (Aug 2, 2012)

wonderful city


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Haga neighborhood Gothenburg Sweden par richxperusi, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ice And Reflection In A Canal par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

göteborg skyline v7,1-02 par Spacepuzzy, sur Flickr

*Happy Easter!* :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg, Sweden par followmywaytonight, sur Flickr


Göteborg, Sweden par followmywaytonight, sur Flickr


Göteborg, Sweden par followmywaytonight, sur Flickr


Göteborg, Sweden par followmywaytonight, sur Flickr


----------



## buenosaireseze (Jul 18, 2013)

Gorgeous city. This last one place seems a village tales.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Skaplig vy ifrån arbetsplatsen, nu är det utomhusträning med klinter resten av dagen #Slottskogen #göteborg #gymkompaniet #gympro #superfruit par jonas.bergqvist, sur Flickr


Pick me! Pick me!! par Brintam, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The not-so-pretty side of Gothenburg:


Göteborg par ickeliv, sur Flickr


iron dawn par mike00levin, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC00142 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


Liseberg Theme Park par duncanblair, sur Flickr


Gothenburg Central Station par duncanblair, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Göteborg :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Premiere April 2014: Helix (roller coaster), Liseberg (Completed)*

Helix is a steel roller coaster located at Liseberg in Gothenburg, Sweden. The ride, built by Mack Rides, features two linear engines and has a speed of 100 km/h (62 mph). 
The roller coaster's station building is located where the 3D cinema Maxxima used to be, by the foot of the tower Atmosfear. The 1-381-meter-long track follows the hillside in a custom made track design. The estimated cost for the project is about 239.000.000 Swedish kronor or about $36.000.000.
This is a German-Swedish project the aim of which was to introduce the best-experience roller-coaster in the Eoropean market.

Längdgräns: 130 cm
Antal kuponger: 4 st
Tillverkare: Mack Rides
Åktid: ca 2 min
Höjdskillnad: 52 m
Banans längd: 1 381 m
G-krafter: 4,3 G
Tyngdlöshet: 3 gånger
Inversioner (upp och ner): 7 gånger
Topphastighet: 100 km/h.









Source





















More information: http://liseberg.se/sv/hem/Nojesparken/Attraktioner/Helix.

The construction of another, fastest wooden roller coaster with a tilt of 83 degrees Wildfire, to be located in Kolmården Wildlife Park started this spring. Manufacturer: Rocky Mountain Construction (JAV). To be finished in 2016.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Opera par jhlau, sur Flickr


Gothenburg par Tobias Svedberg, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Helix viewed from a distance:


Helix, Liseberg Press Opening. par Bizarro The Guini Pig, sur Flickr


Helix, Liseberg Press Opening. par Bizarro The Guini Pig, sur Flickr

By the entrance to Liseberg amusement park:


Helix, Liseberg Press Opening. par Bizarro The Guini Pig, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg. par dreizehn28, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos from Göteborg :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

s3_3 par jakobdettner1, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Martin Sellgren, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The sourroundings:


Boardwalk Sunset par diesmali, sur Flickr


Hönö Klåva och Fotö par diesmali, sur Flickr


Hönö, Öckerö | Göteborgs Skärgård | Gothenburg Archipelago par diesmali, sur Flickr


Skärhamn - "the harbour inside the rocky islet" par diesmali, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

#lunchwalk #friday #spring #sun #gothenburg #sweden par greendot, sur Flickr


Flowers to your feet par evita_ge, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg par Rachel Cotterill, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Helix, Liseberg Press Opening. par Bizarro The Guini Pig, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg par Schwarzwert Naturfotografie, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Harbour front at Gothenburg par Wendy Nurgitz, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Liseberg Göteborg par maj-lis photo, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Åf skyline 05,3 par Spacepuzzy, sur Flickr


Åf skyline 05,4 par Spacepuzzy, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kontorullevi03 par Spacepuzzy, sur Flickr


Kontorullevi02 par Spacepuzzy, sur Flickr


Kontorullevi01 par Spacepuzzy, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

I am in Gothenburg now and this the first picture taken by me today:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Yesterday it was a warm, but rainy day in Göteborg. Here are some spontaniously made pictures that from my walk around the city center. Sorry for the quality.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Radisson Blu Facade par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Landala under construction par blondinrikard, sur Flickr


Rumstid par blondinrikard, sur Flickr


Nya Älvsborg day and evening par blondinrikard, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nya Älvsborg day and evening par blondinrikard, sur Flickr


Nya Älvsborg day and evening par blondinrikard, sur Flickr


Scandinavium par blondinrikard, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Älvsborgsbron from Sjömanstornet par blondinrikard, sur Flickr


Memories of a Colour par Dirigentens, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/shroomis/11272465396/in/pool-goteborg/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Schooner Ingo par lordofcondo, sur Flickr


Birds at Sunset par lordofcondo, sur Flickr


Vasaparken 1 par lordofcondo, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A view towards Eriksberg:


Röda Sten-2 par Johan A M, sur Flickr


Röda Sten-3 par Johan A M, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

The beautiful city of Gothenburg. Great Pictures! :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Northon said:


> The beautiful city of Gothenburg. Great Pictures! :cheers:


Did you know that Gothenburg can get a few highrise clusters, including the tallest skyscraper in N&B? :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ravenhill 8.0 par ednorberg, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14199079117/


Rooftops of Gothenburg par Peter Nystroem, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

On the top and on the bottom par Peter Nystroem, sur Flickr


Svenska Mässan, Gothenburg par johanhllgren, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sans titre de par Martin Sellgren, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Maersk Algol par arkland_swe, sur Flickr


Göteborgs hamn par arkland_swe, sur Flickr


In the Tunnel par Infomastern, sur Flickr


Göteborg by night par fredrikwikström, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg harbour par Magnus Törnvall, sur Flickr


Utsikt från GP par karlafg, sur Flickr


Gothenburg cityscape sunset par Magnus Törnvall, sur Flickr


Royal Princess par Christopherkr, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Eriksberg in sunset par mikaelphoto, sur Flickr


Vantage Point par mikaelphoto, sur Flickr


Eriksberg från Masthugget par mikaelphoto, sur Flickr


Evening Stroll par mikaelphoto, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Korsvägen:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14084345581/in/photostream/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sunrise over Guldheden par jakebana, sur Flickr


Harbour, Gothenburg par andreas_pson, sur Flickr


City bikes par [email protected], sur Flickr


Canal, Gothenburg par [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sans titre de par Tobias Svedberg, sur Flickr


Trams par Tobias Svedberg, sur Flickr


Flowers and the City par Tobias Svedberg, sur Flickr


Gothenburg par Tobias Svedberg, sur Flickr


Drottningtorgsbron par Tobias Svedberg, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC00562 par CityWaves '52, sur Flickr


Hotel and sculpture par Eva the Weaver, sur Flickr


SVT par Eva the Weaver, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Near Gothenburg:


Hills_JacobSjoman_originalsize par blackmountaingolfclub, sur Flickr


hills_golfclub_001_jacob_sjoman_golf_images par blackmountaingolfclub, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gustaf II Adolf, Göteborg, Sverige, 2014-06-14. par Roland Berndtsson, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Klippan - a re-developed industrial area just oustide the city center:


Färjenäs par Peter Nystroem, sur Flickr


Novotel June 2014, , Klippan, Göteborg Sony A77 + Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 + ND Gradient par m3dborg, sur Flickr


Novotel, Klippan, Göteborg Sony A77 + Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 + ND Gradient par m3dborg, sur Flickr


Novotel, Klippan, Göteborg Sony A77 + Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 + ND Gradient par m3dborg, sur Flickr


Novotel, Klippan, Göteborg Sony A77 + Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 + ND Gradient par m3dborg, sur Flickr


Klippan Göteborg Sony A77 + Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 + ND Gradient par m3dborg, sur Flickr


Elfsborgsbron, Klippan, Göteborg, Sony A77 + Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 + ND Gradient par m3dborg, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kungsgatan par Eva the Weaver, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg, Midsummer's Eve par Jannesson, sur Flickr


Guldhedstornet, Gothenburg par Jannesson, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg, Sweden. par jddubhiphop, sur Flickr


Gothenburg Reflections par Vaidas M, sur Flickr


Gothenburg Sunset par thajlowepj, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Västra Hamngatan par Luik Skywalker, sur Flickr


Utsikt från GP par karlafg, sur Flickr


City Theatre par Luik Skywalker, sur Flickr


Barken Viking par Luik Skywalker, sur Flickr


Overlooking the Harbor par Luik Skywalker, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice view by johanbe, on Flickr


Green Gothenburg by Aelitha, on Flickr


City View par johanbe, sur Flickr


Gbg-night-3 by J_gbg_sv, on Flickr


Gbg-night-2 par J_gbg_sv, sur Flickr


Gbg-night-1 par J_gbg_sv, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

sunset on Goteborgs Hamn, south river bank - Göteborgs Hamn par VirgoRA, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sans titre de par desert ocean floor, sur Flickr


1890's architecture in Vasastan, Göteborg par blondinrikard, sur Flickr


Vasastan, Göteobrt par blondinrikard, sur Flickr


Tomtehuset par blondinrikard, sur Flickr


Neoclassicism in Vasastan par blondinrikard, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Part of Göteborg par blondinrikard, sur Flickr


Slottsberget and Sannegårdshamnen par blondinrikard, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Heaven 23 par Daniel Jonason, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Semcom02 par Spacepuzzy, sur Flickr


Semcom01 par Spacepuzzy, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Red stone par Peter Nystroem, sur Flickr


2014-07-07 13.36.32 par Egon.B, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

BWchallenge-9 par knappastphoto, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Panorama Roger Waters - The Wall 2013 by Jan Ekström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20140828-_DSC5044 by ta`anga photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Shadows at Linnégatan by niklasrhose, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

1.8 gothenburg canal by marty166, on Flickr

2.2 street sculpture by marty166, on Flickr

2.8 walk through old town by marty166, on Flick

3.0 old town architecture by marty166, on Flickr

3.4 old town architecure3 by marty166, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

3.2 old town architecture2 by marty166, on Flickr

3.9 Restaurant lounge by marty166, on Flickr

1.4 fish market interior by marty166, on Flickr

1.6 fish market statue by marty166, on Flickr

1.0 Gothenburg outside hotel by marty166, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

1.2 our hotel, avalon rooftop pool by marty166, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20140828-_DSC5156 by ta`anga photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Eriksberg by mikaëldietmann, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Eriksberg by leif varemo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ramberget_Panorama2 by Karl J Arlt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

#tulips #liseberg #spring #gothenburg #sweden by diariodeumateimosa, on Flickr

DSC05639 by hsiehdan, on Flickr

DSC05637 by hsiehdan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC05593 by hsiehdan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC05561 by hsiehdan, on Flickr

DSC05559 by hsiehdan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg 2014 by Chazodude, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg 2014 by Chazodude, on Flickr

Gothenburg 2014 by Chazodude, on Flickr

Gothenburg 2014 by Chazodude, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

#cherryblosson and #tram at #järntorget in #gothenburg by diariodeumateimosa, on Flickr

#Tram in #gothenburg  by diariodeumateimosa, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

P1250747 by Beth M527, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

P1250807 by Beth M527, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

AnsaldoBreda Sirio (M32) #455 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

AnsaldoBreda Sirio (M32) #415 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

AnsaldoBreda Sirio (M32) #401 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

AnsaldoBreda Sirio (M32) #420 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

AnsaldoBreda Sirio (M32) #424 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

AnsaldoBreda Sirio (M32) #426 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

AnsaldoBreda Sirio (M32) #432 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Eriksberg, Gothenburg Sweden by Henrik Aronsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kungsparken:


Kungsparken by Richard J. Nemeth, on Flickr


Kungsparken by Richard J. Nemeth, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Buildings along Linnegatan (Gothenburg, Sweden) by Adrian Lazar, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ready to rescue by rob.byefield, on Flickr

Älvsborgsbrön at night... by rob.byefield, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Fiskekyrkan (2), Gothenburg by Macc Lad, on Flickr

Fiskekyrkan, Gothenburg by Macc Lad, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/paulimatze/15050693650/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Cranes in orange by swedeshutter, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

#instagramoftheday #2014 #maj #lindholmen #driveme Selfdriving car visiting Lindholmen. #itshappening by Perch63, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lilla Bommen, Gothenburg Sweden by Henrik Aronsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gbg_140615-7980.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Göteborg Ullevi Heden Gårda Olskroken by -skoog-, on Flickr

Gbg_140615-7961.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Gbg_140615-7957.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

GöteborgsOperan, Gothenburg Sweden by Henrik Aronsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_6925 by Sune Chee, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_4925.jpg by tomaszd, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_5386.jpg by tomaszd, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Goteborg, Sweden by Lars Bygdemark by selphie10, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Utsikt från vårt rum på hotellet. View form our hotelroom. #göteborg #centralstation #gothenburg #centralstation by aimo.pekkala, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Röde Orm, Gothenburg Sweden by Henrik Aronsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg harbor by Malte Wannerskog, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg Centralstation by Tony Webster, on Flickr

Göteborgs Centralstation Shopping by Tony Webster, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20140929_122729_Android by theobtl39, on Flickr

Parallel (Göteborg) by kathrin.sohst, on Flickr

Gøteborg by tommyjohansen58, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg by anukhelef, on Flickr

Gothenburg canal by anukhelef, on Flickr

poseidon and the museum by PezMico, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Åf skyline 06 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Göteborg


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg (Sweden) by slawekkozdras, on Flickr

Gothenburg (Sweden) by slawekkozdras, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg (Sweden) by slawekkozdras, on Flickr

Göteburg Mirrored by barcar, on Flickr

Gothenburg (Sweden) by slawekkozdras, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Radisson Hotel, Gothenburg by Denis Bajramovski Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg sommaren 2013-11 by adam.thoren, on Flickr

Göteborg sommaren 2013-12 by adam.thoren, on Flickr

Göteborg sommaren 2013-9 by adam.thoren, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Eriksbergskranen by Kenny Hindgren, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg by b e s t i l l p h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

Göteborg by b e s t i l l p h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr

Göteborg by b e s t i l l p h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

crane goteborg by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stiege, Göteborg bei Nacht by skandibok, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Torgpassagen by rotabaga, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Moat-Canal, Gothenburg by Phil Masters, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gbg_140615-7982.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Gbg_140615-7980.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Gbg_140615-7972.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Gbg_140615-7361.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

BUSS ? by Borgabisi (Kris Harrison), on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The View by Infomastern, on Flickr

The Two (Church) Towers by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg, Sweden by zoom2_ash, on Flickr

Gothenburg, Sweden by zoom2_ash, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg, Sweden by zoom2_ash, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg Church, Gothenburg, Sweden by Easy Traveler, on Flickr

Gothenburg Cathedral, Gothenburg, Sweden by Easy Traveler, on Flickr

Gothenburg, Sweden September 2014 by Easy Traveler, on Flickr

Gothenburg, Sweden September 2014 by Easy Traveler, on Flickr

Wallenstam Building, Gothenburg, Sweden September 2014 by Easy Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg by keith_fannon, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Avenyn + Poseidon by Dala Dude, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Götaplatsen och Avenyn by Ole.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kungsportsavenyn by Ole.ffm, on Flickr

Järntorget by Ole.ffm, on Flickr

Haga nygata by Ole.ffm, on Flickr

Haga nygata by Ole.ffm, on Flickr

Hagakyrkan by Ole.ffm, on Flickr

Haga Nygatan by Ole.ffm, on Flickr

Haga Nygata by Ole.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Haga Nygata by Ole.ffm, on Flickr

Lilla Bommen gästhamn med operan och Baren Viking by Ole.ffm, on Flickr

Haga nygata by Ole.ffm, on Flickr

Hagaparken by Ole.ffm, on Flickr

Göteborg_sept13-0931.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Göteborg_sept13-0910.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

SG213274 by Axel Demker, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.goteborgsfotografier.se/portfolio/goteborg









http://www.goteborgsfotografier.se/portfolio/goteborg


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Central Station Göteborg by amaury.collet, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Västtrafik Tram 454 by Hornyák - Kovács Attila, on Flickr

If you look and like please fave ;-) by Tobias Svedberg, on Flickr

Trams by Tobias Svedberg, on Flickr

#cherryblosson and #tram at #järntorget in #gothenburg by diariodeumateimosa, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Charming and beautiful city, with a very attractive setting.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

TimothyR said:


> Charming and beautiful city, with a very attractive setting.


Contrary to Stockholm, this city is more compact, located in a more hilly place and life is more influenced by industries and academic institutions there. It is a good city for a weekend escape, too.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lindholmen after sunset by leif varemo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lindholmspiren by night by leif varemo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg from the Lipstick top- PANORAMA by ~ Pil ~, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg by Glückspirat, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gøteborg by tommyjohansen58, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Majorna by mikaelphoto, on Flickr

DSC_8368_1280 by Vrakpundare, on Flickr

DSC_1027_1280 by Vrakpundare, on Flickr

DSC_0177_1280 by Vrakpundare, on Flickr

DSC_1375_1280 by Vrakpundare, on Flickr

DSC_4500_1280 by Vrakpundare, on Flickr

DSC_5651_1280 by Vrakpundare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Untitled by frettir, on Flickr

Untitled by frettir, on Flickr

Untitled by frettir, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Blue building by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr

My new hood by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr

Saluhallen Göteborg by Familjen Carlsson, on Flickr

Röda Sten by Familjen Carlsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr

City evening by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Evening by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Carrera 4 S by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gunnebo by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Big Christmas gift by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lindholmen:

Chalmers Sign And Kuggen by Mabry Campbell (2nd), on Flickr

Kuggen Connected I by Mabry Campbell (2nd), on Flickr

Kuggen Connected II by Mabry Campbell (2nd), on Flickr

The Kuggen Static Shade by Mabry Campbell (2nd), on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Christmas market on Liseberg, Gothenburg, Sweden. by johannes.westman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gunnebo Slott by maj-lis, on Flickr

Gunnebo Slott by maj-lis, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Christmas lights_01 by Jan Thomas Landgren, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Seeing double by benharwood1970, on Flickr

Random photos with Samsung Galaxy Note 4. by Magnus3D, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Three little chairs by rotabaga, on Flickr

Botaniska by lucicanita, on Flickr

Untitled by lucicanita, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Herren-WM 2014, Schweden, Göteborg, 06.12.2014, Fotos: IFF by floorball_Deutschland, on Flickr

Gothia Towers by rotabaga, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Utsikt-GothiaTowers by Gothia Towers, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_6158LR by c h tay photography, on Flickr

IMG_6175LR by c h tay photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Brunnsparken, Gothenburg Sweden by Henrik Aronsson, on Flickr

Götaplatsen/Avenyn, Gothenburg Sweden by Henrik Aronsson, on Flickr

Älvsborgsbron, Gothenburg Sweden by Henrik Aronsson, on Flickr

Eriksberg, Gothenburg Sweden by Henrik Aronsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linnégatan by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

CIMG0145 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr

vasaallen by Sina Farhat, on Flickr

Hagakyrkan, Haga, Gothenburg by kirknelson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg, Sweden by Taylor Mc, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/anhbg/16879988475/in/set-72157648435540801


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg, Et dryss kanel by Synnebollen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborgsfotografier









Göteborgsfotografier









Göteborgsfotografier









Göteborgsfotografier









Göteborgsfotografier









Göteborgsfotografier









Göteborgsfotografier









Göteborgsfotografier


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborgsfotografier


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothia Towers, Gothenburg by magnussandin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Evening in spring at Andra Långgatan, Gothenburg, Sweden by sandklef, on Flickr

Sunset in Gothenburg with tourist attractions by sandklef, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC01391 by devansh3110, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vasaplatsen by NunoCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The red office building by kaifr, on Flickr

Glass façade by kaifr, on Flickr

2015-03-27 (35) by CookiiEwe, on Flickr

DSC_9770_1280 by Vrakpundare, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lindholmspiren by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Kajpromenad by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Vertikaler 1 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

DSC_8729_1280 by Vrakpundare, on Flickr

Jonsered, Gothenburg by anukhelef, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ghöteborg 1 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Del av Operahuset by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Gothenburg, Et dryss kanel by Synnebollen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

volvos by joonasniskanen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

boats by joonasniskanen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stora Bommen by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Hamnvy 2 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

ERIKSBERGS MEK by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ghöteborg 3 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg Church, Gothenburg, Sweden by Easy Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Haga nygata by Ole.ffm, on Flickr

Hagakyrkan by Ole.ffm, on Flickr

Haga Nygata by Ole.ffm, on Flickr

Haga Nygata by Ole.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Haga nygata by Ole.ffm, on Flickr

Järntorget by Ole.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC01391 by devansh3110, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC_0049 by carloprisco, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Jäntorget by Nicola Prisco, on Flickr

Linnegatan by Nicola Prisco, on Flickr

Linnegatan - Elmarit 90 mm. f2 by Nicola Prisco, on Flickr

Linnegatan by Nicola Prisco, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

11 - 2015 by GustafssonS, on Flickr

7 - 2015 by GustafssonS, on Flickr

Gothenburg by a.canvas.of.light, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

City sunset by mrsyclone, on Flickr

My office Watching over My Town by mrsyclone, on Flickr

city from above by mrsyclone, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Blooming Cherry tree flowers by Martin Wahlborg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linnéplatsen by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

The castle at Linnéplatsen by Thor Thorsson 1, on Flickr

Göteborg_sept13-0748.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linnégatan, Gothenburg by Victorrrz, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linnégatan by iktjonas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goteborg :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Keolis MAN A23 Lion's City GLE #2236 DRX-903 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

Audi R8 by Lars Castelijns, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

0354 No title by accidentalart.lu, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

HERALD GOTHENBURG CITY SIGN IN HARBOUR by scottishtom, on Flickr

HERALD GOTHENBURG CANAL TOUR by scottishtom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg in spring by gcafsylven, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Spårvägn, Järntorget by carloprisco, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20150430-TPR_6226.jpg by TPR2003, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything is quiet in Gothenburg by zilverbat., on Flickr

DSCF5406 by _Downfall_, on Flickr

Gothenburg, Sweden by mralexanderbones, on Flickr

Untitled by Theinversecanon, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSCF3716.jpg by Photographs by Simon Goyne, on Flickr

DSCF3710.jpg by Photographs by Simon Goyne, on Flickr

DSCF3704.jpg by Photographs by Simon Goyne, on Flickr

DSCF3818.jpg by Photographs by Simon Goyne, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vasaplatsen by NunoCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Klippan_150427-9395.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Klippan_150427-9380.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Klippan_150427-9367.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Klippan_150427-9269.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Klippan_150427-9228.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

NyaVarvet_150427-8987.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

NyaVarvet_150427-8973.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

NyaVarvet_150427-8915.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

NyaVarvet_150426-8892.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

NyaVarvet_150426-8813.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

NyaVarvet_150426-8794.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg by Philosophy Fetish, on Flickr

Gothenburg by Philosophy Fetish, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg by Philosophy Fetish, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_0749 by Emily Stanton, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_0728 by Emily Stanton, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

0361 Emma by Jan Weissenberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothemburg street by Ricardo Feinstein, on Flickr

Gothenburg by Ricardo Feinstein, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC_2230_1280 by Henry Blom, on Flickr

DSC_2175_1280 by Henry Blom, on Flickr

DSC_2246_1280 by Henry Blom, on Flickr

DSC_2286_1280 by Henry Blom, on Flickr

DSC_2300_1280 by Henry Blom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg by night by Jonas Bengtson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg, Sweden by lisamikulski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Göteborg as well :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tram by Johan Bengtsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg by Emelie Söderström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Guests in Gothenburg:

floating house by mrsyclone, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

port Gothenburg by mrsyclone, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Liseberg by Peter Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Liseberg by ThemeParkMedia, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Keep Your Mind Young &#55357;&#56467;&#55357;&#56842; #mondaymotivation #power #positivethinking #possible #personal #wisdom #inspiration #instamood #instagood #bemore #bebold #befree #beautiful #dream #focus #fashion #healthy #happiness #inspiration #live #life #love by Annika Lagerqvist, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

gothenburg by Ros-marie Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

P1090287 by svea anstis, on Flickr

P1090301 by svea anstis, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Elevator off to the top floor - Tower 2 , Gothia Towers, Gothenburg, Sweden by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg/Göteborg evening mood by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr

20150616_001-44-Pano by Mr. Eliasson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20150707_001-71-Edit by Mr. Eliasson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20150616_002-31 by Mr. Eliasson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20150616_001-6 by Mr. Eliasson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

150104-15 by Mr. Eliasson, on Flickr

150104-25 by Mr. Eliasson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linnegatan by Nicola Prisco, on Flickr

Linnegatan by Nicola Prisco, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Looking down on the Avenyn in Gothenburg by Jason Sherrett, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Haga district by Jason Sherrett, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linne district by Jason Sherrett, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

In the Majorna by Ankie Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg by Peter Sköld, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

#goteburg #gothenburg still light 10:13 pm by dnyc20, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg by Jörg Stephan, on Flickr

Göteborg by Jörg Stephan, on Flickr

Göteborg by Jörg Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg by Jörg Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Göteborg by Jörg Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## taxevader (Jul 23, 2015)

rape's 2nd city


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Mountain Skärvallsberget east of Saltholmen in Gothenburg 2014 by biketommy999, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nikon D7100, 18.0-105.0 mm f/3.5-5.6 by Anthony Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

citynightscape1 by Karl Bergendahl, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

_MG_3168 by kennet brandt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

citynightscape3 by Karl Bergendahl, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Oscar Fredrik 1 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg, Sweden by Mark Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

I ett annat ljus // In a different light by Johanna Herbst, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC_3345_1280 by Henry Blom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Street shots-3 by Alexandrino Arthur, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A Bright Scandinavian Apartment in Gothenburg, Sweden by Architecture Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

Karl Johansgatan, Majorna District, The old Carnegie residential buildings. Carnegie was one of many scottish merchent families that settled in Gothenburg(George Carnegie, arrived to Gothenburg 1746). Today the family name lives on as D.Carnegie & Co(Real Estate) and Carnegie Investment Bank(Investment Bank). 










Bangatan. This is an interesting street with a lot of contrasts, the old houses are owned by a private landlord, who refuses to fix them up, why? Because he wants to build completely new apartment houses on the property, it's in a popular district, so the landvalue is high, but, as far as I've understood, these buildings are considered to have high cultural value. So it's a deadlock. Nothing happens, the buildings stand side by side with newer, more modern buildings as well as renovated older houses. 

Photos grabbed from this blog
http://stadsflanoren.blogspot.se/2013/07/gardagens-bangata-goteborg.html


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Judging from the pictures, Majorna needs an uplift. The clourful wooden houses look nice, though.


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, it's not too bad, most of Majorna is rather pleasent, we had a stroll over there today, me and the girlfriend lives in Linné, which made me post these photos, Bangatan is probably the most run down street in the central city though(Majorna is kind of the main trail tbh, but still central), which gives it a bit of character to be fair. haha

Across the street from the old Carnegie house is the Fixfabriken area and Vagnhallen, which is being zoned/planed now(the plan also involve parts of the Carnegie side of the street). Balder owns most of that property. I expect about 0 rental apartments there, it will probably be quite expensive to buy in the area.

One thing that would lift the district is to make Oscarsleden into a boulevard in a similiar fashion to Linnégatan, so one could use the waterfront.

Another photo of Bangatan(with an older tram). 









Another house on Karl Johansgatan. 








Parts of Karl Johansgatan(it's a fairly long street). 









One of my favorite Cafés is located in the district, on a sunny day this place is great, you can get your dose of caffeine in the park across the street.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothia Towers revisited by Blondinrikard Fröberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jpa_strijdhorst/21418157061


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Haga, Gotherburg by Tina Kjensli, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Oldtimer Volvo by Andre L., on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

This old historical building(used to be a beer brewery) used to host some of my favorite parties, not strictly legal ones, since there was no licensing for it,
but there are loopholes for everything, police has generally been kind of relaxed about that kind of activity in Gothenburg anyways, 
the property is now owned by PEAB(one of the big 3 in Sweden when it comes to construction along with Skanska and NCC), 
and their first new office building on the site is seen in the background.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

P1090377 by Nathan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nils Ericson terminal - the cool Gothenburg's bus terminal









Source 

Nils Ericson Terminalen by bnhsu, on Flickr

Göteborg - Bussterminalen - Nils Ericson Terminalen by Ingolf, on Flickr

Central Station - Nils Ericson Terminalen by Fábio Nishida, on Flickr

One side of the terminal building is directly connected with the Central Railway station

Gothenburg Central Station by Gordon Haws, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC_0447 by Pete Felber, on Flickr

DSC_0450 by Pete Felber, on Flickr

DSC_9671 by Pete Felber, on Flickr

DSC_9669 by Pete Felber, on Flickr

DSC_9672 by Pete Felber, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Eriksberg:

Göteborg by carloprisco, on Flickr

Göteborg by carloprisco, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Svenska Mässan och Gothia Towers by Svenska Mässan, on Flickr

Svenska Mässan och Gothia Towers by Svenska Mässan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg (5) by andariego12000, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gbg_160916-8685.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Gbg_160916-8721-Edit.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Gbg_160916-8595.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Gbg_160916-8616-Edit.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Gbg_160916-8772.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gbg_160916-8747.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gbg_160916-8757.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Gbg_160916-8775.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Gbg_160916-8789.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Gbg_160916-8649-Edit.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Gbg_160916-8508-Edit.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Gbg_160916-8451.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Klippan_160922-9771.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Klippan_160922-9681.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg April 2017 by christilou1, on Flickr

Gothenburg April 2017 by christilou1, on Flickr


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

Göteborg-1 by Timothy Joannides, on Flickr

Göteborg by Mathias Andrén, on Flickr

Rivning sedd från Göta älvbron 27 juli 2017 by biketommy999, on Flickr

En väldigt trevlig vistelse i Göteborg med mina fina killar 💙 by sara strand, on Flickr

Gøteborg 2017 by Rune Lind, on Flickr

Utflykt till ett somrigt Göteborg. Vi stannar en natt. by Fredrik Jansson, on Flickr

Gøteborg 2017 by Rune Lind, on Flickr

Gøteborg 2017 by Rune Lind, on Flickr

Gründerzeit am Götaälv by Michael Beitelsmann, on Flickr

Gothenburg by Christian Link, on Flickr

Paddan 12 by Poul Werner Dam, on Flickr

Andra Långdagen by Johan, on Flickr

DSC02627 by Jens Sylvesten, on Flickr

fönstertittare by Johan, on Flickr

Megaloppis I by Hanna Eliasson, on Flickr

Vita Rosen by Hanna Eliasson, on Flickr

Stigbergstorget by Hanna Eliasson, on Flickr

Suecia 2016. Gotemburgo. Majorna by Ramon Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gbg_180925-0518.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Gbg_180925-0485.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Gbg_180925-0527.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Gbg_180925-0429.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Gbg_190910-0093.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Gbg_190910-0059.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg reflections by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Between by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Ambient Glow by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Gothenburg Evening by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Architecture by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Light Down part III by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Clouded mine by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Breathe in the Air by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

My hometown Gothenburg by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Bridge into the Sunset by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Gothenburg Evening Light by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Evening reflections by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Night Lights by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Gothenburg Evening Light by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Gothenburg Morning by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Gothenburg Sunset by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Travling back in Time by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Gothenburg Night by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Night Bridge by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Citylife by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Life in the city by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

City in Silence by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Gothenburg Hanami part V by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Gothenburg City by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

A Place to Rest by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

The Building of Sound by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Sunset tram by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Number 9 by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

The Church of Haga by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

NightCrawler part 2 by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Silence Night by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Night Owl part 2 by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

I Love my Hometown partII by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Gothenburg Night Lights by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg CentralStation by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Dark Tower by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Another Night in Gothenburg by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

Destination Gothenburg by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr

One day in Gothenburg by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr


----------

